# Who do you Believe ? Cthulhu Mjolnir RDA



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

I have just watched two reviews on the new Cthulhu RDA the Mjolnir by Anthony Vapes.

Vaping With Vic says the flavour of this new single coil RDA (bf) is F@#$%^g fantastic.






Jai Haze, on the other hand, says that the RDA is lacking a lot in the flavour department and rates it at 4.5 to 5.



As a member of the vaping public I look to reviewers to provide insight into new vape gear. If two well known reviewers differ so radically on a new RDA who does one believe?

What do you think ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

Neither are reviewers I subscribe to, but in most instances, i find Jai a "tad" (putting it lightly) over dramatic, attention seeking and generally dislike able. looking at some of Vic's other reviews just now and he seems to know what he's talking about (most of the time) So, going in "Blind" I would side with Vic on this one just out of personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (14/11/18)

Do you even take Jai serious? I haven't watched his video nor am I going to, but did he compare it again to his unreleased RDA again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/18)

Anthony Vape's is one of the most honest reviewers you'll ever come across. Even though this is his product, I'll probably take his word over any other reviewer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have just watched two reviews on the new Cthulhu RDA the Mjolnir by Anthony Vapes.
> 
> Vaping With Vic says the flavour of this new single coil RDA (bf) is F@#$%^g fantastic.
> 
> ...




Jai Haze is an ass at best. I take nothing he says serious. Vic is a trusted and honest reviewer. I'd rather go with his assessment of the device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/18)

Vaping with Vic, once you get used to the accent his insights are amazing I.m.h o. He’s my go to guy to find out everything I battle with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (14/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> What do you think ?


I commented on Vic's video on exactly this issue. 
Vic's thoughts carry a lot more weight in my books.
Joshua from Cthulhu most likely saw my comment and emailed me offering to send me one to test for myself.
Hopefully that won't take too long as Chinese vendors use DHL when sending items for reviewing purposes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/18)

Just thought I would stir things up a bit. We all love Jai .

I have been a subscriber to Vic' channel for ages. I view him as one of the hardest working, thorough and trustworthy reviewers out there.

The reality is that Jai's 125 000 subs view this RDA as rubbish, whilst Vic's 50 000 subs are told that it is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (14/11/18)

I trust no reviewer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/18)

jm10 said:


> I trust no reviewer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have varying degrees of trust for reviewers. This is based on the fact that I subscribe to eight reviewers and if I am interested in a particular product I will watch several more.

I "evaluate" a reviewer on : 

- past record
- time spent with review item before putting out the review
- popularity (to some extent)
- respect shown to reviewer by peers
- lack of money-grabbing attitude
- depth of knowledge (makes coils, makes own ejuice, designs own vape equipment etc).
- technical knowledge (DJLsb Vapes, PBusardo etc.)
- personality (shouldn't be an influence but for me it is).
- preferred vaping style (e.g. I know I can trust @KZOR because we have similar vaping styles and he ticks all the boxes above)
- integrity (openly admit mistakes and apologise when necessary)
- lack of drama

There are probably several more factors but I will add these when they come to mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/18)

Once you start asking money to review products your integrity goes out the window ..... just my 2c 

Only reviewers I watch on occasion is uncle KZOR , CaveMan , Mofo Vapes , Chasing the Mist , Bogan and Todds if I want to drool over HE gear I'll never be able to afford


----------



## jm10 (14/11/18)

Well todd is an exception(forgot about him) he does it for the love and you can see that. Seems like a real down to earth guy and for that i would believe more of what he says.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

